# Guys help!!! Flea Infestation



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay, My babygirl is HIGHLY allergic to flea bites and I have just moved into a home where it is over run by fleas, Go figure. What can I use to get fleas out of carpet/couches

And what can I use to get them off of her?? I have yet to find something to work. I need as cheap a method as possible atleast temporary until I figure something else out.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Getting them off of her isn't going to help without also getting them out of the house. When I moved into my apartment, Toby got fleas because the apartment had them. I went to the vet and got comfortis, which starts killing fleas within minutes and works for 30 days. Then I went to petsmart and got powder for the carpet. I spread the powder all over my house and then vacuumed it up. Then I did it again. I then had to vacuum every day for two weeks to make sure the adult fleas and the eggs were removed. Empty the vacuum outside, because they can climb out of the trash or vacuum and reinfest the area. Within two weeks, my fleas were gone. But you have to be dedicated and make sure you don't miss anything - carpet, furniture, anything fabric. 

Good luck. I loathe fleas more than almost any bug ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd do the above, or just call an exterminator. They'd get it done in a day.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Fleas are SO hard to get rid of yourself. You have to be a meticulous cleaner and get every nook and cranny, because those suckers really like to hide. A bath with dog shampoo will do the trick to get them off her temporarily, but make sure you put a line of shampoo around her neck before you pop her in the water because the fleas will climb and try to get on her head and in her ears. Obviously they can jump, but that step will help. 

Vacuum everything in your house and wear white socks while you do it. This will give you a hint of how bad your infestation is. The fleas sense vibrations and will jump onto your socks. Even if you get all the fleas, you have to worry about their eggs so it's important that your vacuum job is close to perfect and that you repeat often. 

Some can get rid of fleas naturally, but some infestations are too severe. We don't have fleas here (it's too arid) but we brought some back with us from vacation and I tried the all natural way with all my effort and eventually we had to make a trip to the vet for flea meds. We have two cats as well though so that exasperated the problem. 

Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

moth balls in your vacuum bag will prevent any fleas that are vacuumed up to reproduce and will kill them off...smells awful while you are doing it but it works greatly in helping getting rid of the infestation....


----------

